# Springfield, MO - B&T Adult M



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/database/animalcontrol/detail.jsp?ID=318_101609



















Claim Number: 318_101609 
Description: BROWN BLACK GERMAN SHEPHERD 
Sex: M 
Location: 1300 E DALE 
SPRINGFIELD 
Picked Up: 10/16/2009 10:12 AM 
Held Until: 10/21/2009 10:12 AM 
Tagged For Rescue: No 
Claimed by Owner: No 
Brought in by Owner: No 

To claim this animal, please bring applicable fees to the Animal Shelter at
4002 North Farmer.

Hours of Operation 
Monday through Friday
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
Noon to 1:00 pm (in person only)
4:00 pm to 5:00 pm (call 833-3592) 


> 
Saturday, Sunday and holidays
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm (call 833-3592)


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Gorgeous. This boys eyes, look straight into my heart.









I'm already in love just from the picture.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just E-mailed my contact in Springfield and got HORRIBLE news. These dogs need more help than ever. 

2 rescues have pulled out of taking dogs from there. To much of their resources were going to the pulling, the vettting, and the quarrtine of these dogs. 
Until changes are made to this shelters policies, on vetting these dogs, and keeping the sick separate, there is not much they can do. They were quarrtining dogs and paying big bills, then having rescues that had made committments back out. 

It is horrible and sad. I cannot look into the above males eyes and know this...
I understand though. I cannot tell you what my family went through over 2 dogs from this shelter. 

I have a woman's phone number PM me if you want it...she is one of the only people left down there, that can help you get one out, if YOU have a place for it...they themselves have 300 dogs, and I am hearing they are not all healthy. 

I am taking my fight a different route. Some new polices need made. Immediately!









The rescues that are pulling away from this Springfield pound are trying to use their efforts towards Joplin Missouri and keeping dogs from being gassed. They are saving MORE dogs at less cost, and they are healthy and able to find homes.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

BTW on that E-mail, I saw an angel that is no longer on this board rallying for the pup that was also in this shelter. 

Thank you to her.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Springfield, MO - B&T Adult M last night*

One more post....and a prayer.









I will never forget your face.







I have always dreamed of having a dog just like you.









I will continue to work to change the way this shelter works, and I will never forget you. 

I hope someone shows up for you at noon tomorrow. I wish with all my heart that it could be me.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Springfield, MO - B&T Adult M last night*

Was this guy claimed by owner?? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1232512&page=1&fpart=2

There is a post on this girl pup's thread, Are you talking about him???


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Springfield, MO - B&T Adult M last night*

yes he was claimed by owner.


----------

